

Bill undermines video viewing privacy laws - raymondh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/11/business/bill-would-let-video-consumers-disclose-all-their-choices.html?hp

======
frozenflame
Not sure how I feel about this. On the one hand, it's nice to have these kinds
of privacy laws in place. On the other, it seems arbitrary that other similar
services for music, articles, locations, etc. don't have to play by the same
rules. I don't see video as particularly different from any of them so I think
either they should be similarly regulated or the law that applies only to
video should be dropped.

